# MHF Satisfaction Survey Prelims



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

On advice from someone who knows  
I am gathering input for our new Annual Survey

I have a very simple 6 question survey which is designed to give me options to have in the more in depth follow on survey

If you have a spare 5 mins please head over to https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/motorhome-survey and do the 6 questions

They are all text input field answers so there is no right or wrong answers just ideas / input from you guys 

Muchly appreciated


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Just done the survey, I had to scratch my head for a few of the replies though.

Frank


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Done, not sure what you want out if it Dave

Carol


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

done.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Dave..Take note of what is wanted from insurance, a good costing is needed for folk who want to be away for more than the 90 day norm.

You should be aware folk on this forum want to be away on extended trips, and a competitive premium including breakdown should be a factor to consider

ray


----------



## smurfinguk (Jul 21, 2007)

done :flasingsmile:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

for better or worse - done !


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I think the missus carried out one of these Satisfaction Surveys on me a few years ago.

It was just before my Sunday Roast didn't turn up and I had to slave in the kitchen all afternoon, opening, preparing, and cooking baked beans on toast laced with butter. 

Certainly showed I can be independent when against the wall. 8)


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

All done. Doubt if you will be able to implement all the suggestions! But good luck trying.

All the best, oh and have a good new year.

Gary


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Done.


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Done

Keith


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Dave
Survey done. I found it hard not to get too carried away with some answers. You might want to ask more closed questions or limit the number of choices.
Hope this helps.
p-c
P.S. Sorry, too much time spent supporting students build up surveys at school!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Done. I wonder if the dealers will listen :wink:


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Just done it.


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Done!


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Done - Pleased to help.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Done it. Interesting questions.

Mike


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Done BUT bear in mind our location might generate a different response..........


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

*survay*

done dealers are like politicians they appear to be listening, but they suffer from S.A.S.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Done


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Did you just call me " you guys " ??????


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

ThursdaysChild said:


> Did you just call me " you guys " ??????


Maybe Nuke doesn't want an opinion from ladies,,,,,,,,, Done it anyway.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Done! What a bizarre survey!


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Done.

I await stage 2 with great anticipation :wink:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Not done.....life's too short. 8)


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> Not done.....life's too short. 8)


Obviously!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Will you be selling the results on to suitable recipients? :lol: :lol: 

Alan


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

It's brainstorming Jim, but not as we know it!


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Done


----------



## Marrabone (Apr 8, 2010)

Another female set of opinions added!


----------

